# Upcoming KNPV PH1 Trials??



## Jeremy Wall (Jul 21, 2011)

What are your favorite sites on the web to follow the upcoming KNPV PH1 trials??? Looking forward to seeing results......


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

is there a list of the trainers and dogs competing at the trial?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeremy Wall said:


> What are your favorite sites on the web to follow the upcoming KNPV PH1 trials??? Looking forward to seeing results......


www.knpv.nl would be your best bet, you can go through the pages of each county that way and check who did what point wise. No photographs posted but some clubs link their photopage so there might be links to check out there as well.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> is there a list of the trainers and dogs competing at the trial?


There will be lists posted after the spring trials with the points awarded. 

It is not one trial but one trial per province. Its also not one trial day but several trial days. Trials are held 3 times a year, spring, summer, fall. 

Spring trials are from half to end of May, summer from begin to half July and fall from begin to half October.


----------

